# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  help with meals please

## bubbaboy

hello, I AM 34 200 LBS @5'5'' 12% BF.SO I'M A PRETTY BIG GUY. I HAVE BEEN TRAINIBG 17 YRS. I AM LOOKING FOR MEAL PLANS FOR A WEEK'S WORTH OF MEALS.I WOULD LIKE TO COOK 1 DAY AND FREEZE. ANYONE WITH HIGH PROTEIN LOW-MOD CARB MEALS IN BULK PLEASE REPLY THANKS.

----------

